# Tesla Model S - Electric - 500 Kilometres At 90km



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Electric Tesla Model S wins Motor Trend's Car of the Year*


*CBC News*

*Posted: Nov 14, 2012 9:31 AM ET*

*Last Updated: Nov 16, 2012 11:14 AM ET*

Car of the Year is electric_3:07_


The electric Tesla Model S was named the Motor Trend magazine's Car of the Year. A Tesla dealership is set to open in Toronto, but will its arrival boost the electric car market in Canada?
CBC's Cameron MacIntosh looks at the pricey prize-winner and talks to experts about what's next for electric cars.













The Tesla Model S is the first electric vehicle to earn Car of the Year honours from Motor Trend magazine. The model with an 85 kWh battery provides a range of nearly 500 km at 90 km/h, and will sell in Canada for $85,900. Models with 40 kWh and 60 kWh battery packs will sell for $64,500 and $75,200 respectively. (Tesla Motors)

1 of 8
http://www.teslamotors.com/goelectric#


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its an awesome car, but impossible to get. Demand is way higher than supply.....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

All the Hollywood types gotta have them first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great car, but how far will it go at actual highway speeds?

Drive 90 kmph on the 400 series highways and you'd better have a jump ramp on the back of your car.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The cool thing about these electric cars, is that the torque is instantaneous.
It'll straighten out the wrinkles...in your shirt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

I went to the dealership in San Jose in November to see about a Model S and it was a 10 month waiting list at the time. I'll keep my eye on them. I know a few other guys at the office are on the wait list so there should be a few in the parking lot to check out in the new year. The test drive was...f'ing awesome.  It wasn't quiet at all like I was expecting. It had unique sound, not a whine, not a roar...a strong whirr? Dunno how to describe it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there is a tesla dealer at the yorkdale mall. i had my picher took with a red one. here is the white one instead.










i love the idea of an electric car, but not for the greenie purpose. i like them because they're quiet. i wish all cars trucks and ESPECIALLY motorcycles were electric. thing is, tesla's having trouble staying afloat. i heard they recently took another loan. and let's face it, it's not like there's enough infrastructure to encourage people to own one. 
after seeing their designs up close and personal, they are really cool cars. i wish them all success. yorkdale has one in various stages of assembly so you can see the components. they're well thought out, to my eye.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> and let's face it, it's not like there's enough infrastructure to encourage people to own one.


This is a fair and really sucky fact. The only reason I was considering one is The Bay Area has a few Tesla quick charge stations and my office even has dedicated EV parking spots with free hook ups and juice. Plus: they're considerably cheaper in the US and even more so in California where you get a bunch of credits on purchase and some tax credits in the first year of ownership. You also get to drive in the HOV lanes with EVs. 

The wife is getting a Prius V. Still not sure what I'll end up with...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, the infrastructure thing is changing. iirc we just got another station here in toronto somewhere. i really hope the electric car catches on because i think it will tend to reduce how far people commute.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I test drove an electric car in 1982, and one in 2012. What a difference. I believe the new generation of them now has the potential to be better than gas cars period. Infastrucure isnt that big of a deal for most people. There was a time when diesel was very hard to find, and you had to plan where to make your stops within the city to get it. People survived.........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good point Accept2, the more of them out there, the more charging units will be made available.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder how efficient it would be in the extreme cold we have in the winter?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Beatles said:


> I wonder how efficient it would be in the extreme cold we have in the winter?


If left without charging the batter would likely discharge quicker in the cold but if it is at home or at a charging station that wouldn't matter because it would be plugged in. For short term non use, say while you were at work during the day, you wouldn't notice any difference.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone know the story with Audi? They had an "Audi card" when purchased, which gave extensive free service to the vehicle for five(?) years from new, after that, you're on your own. It was transferable upon sale of the car. Point is, used Audi's suffered a severe drop in resale value when the card ran out, so owners would ditch them 6 months before that date.

The life expectancy of the batteries in the Teslas will cause the same phenomenon, once it becomes known. The Teslas will be reselling next to nothing once they are in the "final year" of original battery life.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The batteries are both heated and cooled to maintain 74 degrees F. They will loose charge from the use of the heater but its no different than it driving in Arizona, and utilizing the A/C. It has been tested extensively in many conditions. Overtime, all batteries loose capacitance. It is estimated that the batteries will have between 70-85% left after 10 years. The Model S (and Model X) are electric cars designed from the ground up as electric cars. This isnt Elon playing with himself. He has put a shitload of money and himself into these cars, and they fucking rock........


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> The batteries are both heated and cooled to maintain 74 degrees F. They will loose charge from the use of the heater but its no different than it driving in Arizona, and utilizing the A/C. It has been tested extensively in many conditions. Overtime, all batteries loose capacitance. It is estimated that the batteries will have between 70-85% left after 10 years. The Model S (and Model X) are electric cars designed from the ground up as electric cars. This isnt Elon playing with himself. He has put a shitload of money and himself into these cars, and they fucking rock........


All those who have 10 year old notebooks, cordless phones, UPS, _anything_, on original batteries, put up your hands !

Yeah, I'm gonna slap down 80 large on some marketing dept.'s "estimated" lifespan. What, they've invented a new battery technology, but they're keeping it a secret?

I could go on, but my computer is down to 14%, and sinking rather quickly, so I gotta post now......


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

J-75 said:


> All those who have 10 year old notebooks, cordless phones, UPS, anything, on original batteries, put up your hands !
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna slap down 80 large on some marketing dept.'s "estimated" lifespan. What, they've invented a new battery technology, but they're keeping it a secret?
> 
> I could go on, but my computer is down to 14%, and sinking rather quickly, so I gotta post now......


Yea, except the rest of the car isn't consumer electronics like your phone. It's a poor comparison. The batteries can be replaced and even upgraded.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

J-75 said:


> All those who have 10 year old notebooks, cordless phones, UPS, _anything_, on original batteries, put up your hands !
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna slap down 80 large on some marketing dept.'s "estimated" lifespan. What, they've invented a new battery technology, but they're keeping it a secret?
> 
> I could go on, but my computer is down to 14%, and sinking rather quickly, so I gotta post now......


Yes technologies get worse over time. Keep buying into oil..........


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

There's a guy around the corner from me that has the sports car version Tesla. I keep hoping to see him home or in the driveway so I can chat with him and get his thoughts on the Tesla experience....... and maybe a ride...HA !!!
It is a head turner as far as looks go. I hoping that Telsa is a huge success story. 

I have quite a bit of interest in their specs and performance. I bought a Prius hybrid 6 years ago now. the technology that that car has...even 6 years ago...continues to amaze me. Now the Tesla is not the same design/build at all but to be seems the evolution of what Toyota success has been with the Prius.
Prior to the Prius I was driving a BMW 525. that was a great car. I travel a lot, put between 40-60K a year (the odd year even as much as 70K ) on my cars. The first year with my Prius I saved just under $5,000 in gas compared to my yearly consumption with the BMW. Six years down the road I have now saved the equivalent of the new price of the Prius in gas. I can also say that the car has had ZERO problems/issues in any part of it including the battery or drive train. In the summer I get over 1000kms (maxing out at 1130kms) per 35 L tank. 

* Guilty pleasure admission * just about six weeks ago I bought a vintage Mercedes 560SL (I have always wanted a summer convertible ride and people are unloading them in the fall). It is the exact opposite to the Prius. 5.6 L V8, light car, goes like a rocket, only runs on super gas, and the higher octane the better. I'm not sure but I think I'll be lucky to get 400kms to the 70 L tank. But what a ride !!!!

So I'll continue to be an eco-dude from Thanksgiving to May 24th. But come that first summer long week-end, I'll be a gas-guzzling mental case. 

I can't afford a Tesla but.....think about no gasoline consumption and the performance that the Tesla gives you. It's a intriguing mix for car enthusiasts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Pete, it was you talking up the Prius two years ago that made me look at the V this time around. I'm impressed. The test drive was great. Way quieter then the Mazda5 we have here in Canada. That'll be the wife+kids car in California.

I'm tempted to make the other car something more fun though. Looking at an S4 or an M3 now.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting, and what a looker! I read somewhere a while ago that over 20% of the cars on the road 100 years ago were electric and the trend would have grown had it not been for the overtake of the oil industry. 

I wonder whether the EMF from these electric cars will will bake your biscuits over time, there is a lot of interest these days in the adverse health effects of the high levels emitted by this kind of thing.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, just read a few threads on the topic of EMF in Tesla cars, all on the Tesla forum though, so mostly owners posing as self-proclaimed experts on the science of EMF's without citing studies or giving credentials of course. They basically debunk the concern over EMF's in electric cars saying you get more from you cell phone and computer screen etc. Perhaps they are right, any experts here?


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Yes technologies get worse over time. Keep buying into oil..........


Yeah, total rubbish - just look at old guitars, vacuum tubes, amps... _worthless_. Thank god for mp3's - finally killed vinyl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

J-75 said:


> Yeah, total rubbish - just look at old guitars, vacuum tubes, amps... worthless. Thank god for mp3's - finally killed vinyl.


MP3s cut from material mastered with the physical limitations of vinyl in mind sound fantastic, indistinguishable from vinyl when the bit depth and sample rate are high enough. It's crap mastering practices that have ruined digitally distributed music if you ask me.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the thread is showing the age of some posters.....Just think how amazing it is for the Model S to propel 7 people in style using the same kWh as your stove......


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

true that, mr Accept2. Then again, I would love to see the technology that actually frees us from being connected to 'the grid' - ironically, that is what Tesla was really into. I would love to try one of these cars though, probably won't see one in my area for a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

bluesmostly said:


> true that, mr Accept2. Then again, I would love to see the technology that actually frees us from being connected to 'the grid' - ironically, that is what Tesla was really into. I would love to try one of these cars though, probably won't see one in my area for a while.


The Teslas are moving in the right direction. Running on electricity means they can run off electricity generated from renewable sources like wind, tide and solar power.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> Interesting, and what a looker! I read somewhere a while ago that over 20% of the cars on the road 100 years ago were electric and the trend would have grown had it not been for the overtake of the oil industry.


 i've never seen one in a museum. in fact, this is the first time i've ever heard that. and i consider myself a former car guy. however, a quick google search confirms you are at least partially correct. i had a suspicion that the last part was a bit of a stretch. i think that is the case. at the time the auto was in it's infancy the most bad-ass electric race car out there had all the zoom-zoom of a barbie powerwheels corvette, but was so expensive only the elite could have purchased one. i clipped the below from a random article



> By the turn of the century, America was prosperous and cars, now available in steam, electric, or gasoline versions, were becoming more popular. The years 1899 and 1900 were the high point of electric cars in America, as they outsold all other types of cars. One example was the 1902 Phaeton built by the Woods Motor Vehicle Company of Chicago, which had a range of 18 miles, a top speed of 14 mph and cost $2,000. Later in 1916, Woods invented a hybrid car that had both an internal combustion engine and an electric motor.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> Well, just read a few threads on the topic of EMF in Tesla cars, all on the Tesla forum though, so mostly owners posing as self-proclaimed experts on the science of EMF's without citing studies or giving credentials of course. They basically debunk the concern over EMF's in electric cars saying you get more from you cell phone and computer screen etc. Perhaps they are right, any experts here?


I'm no expert, but we/they can draw from past 'reference' technological applications, like electric welding, subway/electric trains, particle accelerators (LHC), hydro-electric power generation, geophysical exploration, and last but not least, power transmission lines in built-up areas. These areas have involved humans working in proximity to sizeable EM fields, possibly over extended periods - there is no need to speculate, they already have a lot of health information to draw from. (But, if it were up to me, I'd put tinfoil under my hat _and_ in my jockstrap!)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

J-75 said:


> I'm no expert, but we/they can draw from past 'reference' technological applications, like electric welding, subway/electric trains, particle accelerators (LHC), hydro-electric power generation, geophysical exploration, and last but not least, power transmission lines in built-up areas. These areas have involved humans working in proximity to sizeable EM fields, possibly over extended periods - there is no need to speculate, they already have a lot of health information to draw from. (But, if it were up to me, I'd put tinfoil under my hat _and_ in my jockstrap!)


A friend of mine worked in a large building looking after their large A/C units. He ended up getting Hodgkin's cancer. (He did much research and is quite confident that his job around the large electrical fields had much to do with him getting cancer.

Heated automobile seats have been pointed to as a source of testicular cancer.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Heated automobile seats have been pointed to as a source of testicular cancer.


how else will we create the x-men?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> how else will we create the x-men?



Yea, well, they have enough already, let's not join them.


----------

